# Cutting back on entertaining friends at home/throwing house parties



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you folks *downsized* the number of parties hosted at your place due to the recession? 

We moved into our first home 2 years ago and we had housewarming parties on a monthly basis for acquaintances/friends on both sides of the family. The frequency reduced last year and so far this year we have not had a single party at our place (We still visit the other folks' places and always bring something to contribute to the event, be it cash or food or drinks)

Are you *simplifying* things when it comes to entertaining family/friends (cocktails instead of dinners, more potluck, eating out and going Dutch) to stay in line with the economy?


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

not downsizing this aspect of our lives. we just don't go out to eat. that alone saves a fortune and make home entertainment 'cheap'


----------



## domanb (Aug 5, 2009)

I've cut back on the number of parties for two reasons. One is the cost, the other is having to clean up afterwards! Let other people host and deal with the mess.


----------



## DAvid (Apr 3, 2009)

I think part of your answer is contained in the word "housewarming". For the first while you were in your new house, YOU were obligated to host the parties due to social norms. Now this has shifted, but I recommend you not avoid hosting, as if your circle of friends feel they are burdened by your lack of hosting the events may shift to a more expensive public space, or the number of events may be reduced.

Entertaining at home is one of the cheapest ways to get together with friends, especially so once children are involved.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

No, I haven't and I'm not planning to.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

When we add up the cost of a babysitter plus dinner out at a restaurant with friends, its often cheaper to just host the night ourselves. 

As others mentioned, the only drawback is cleaning up afterwards ;-).


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The whole idea of changing your behavior to "be in line with the economy" has never made sense to me. 

If you believe your job is in jeopardy or you've already been laid off, then of course it makes sense to tighten the belt. But if you're not personally being affected by the recession I don't see any reason to change anything. In fact, it could be argued that this kind of instinctive belt-tightening-without-any-good-reason contributed to the severity of the recession itself.


----------

